# deal or no deal



## kalebakins (Apr 9, 2010)

trade my foreman for this?


----------



## cowboy316911 (Jan 31, 2010)

I love my grizzly, the only problem I had is when the carb boot popped off went lean and I burned the rings out of it. didnt notice it until it died about a 2 hour ride back in the woods and had no compression at all:aargh4: other than that great bike! what year is the grizzly?


----------



## kalebakins (Apr 9, 2010)

its an 05..i decided not to trade..it smokes a little bit..i want a good bike..if antone want to trade me a 660 im open to offers on here


----------



## Swampy2dope (Apr 9, 2010)

I think you made the right decision, you can get that 500 sealed up and waterproof. If gas is coming out the overflow then more than likely one of the vent lines is stopped up or the jetting is way off.


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

how much did he want it might have a leak in the carb like mine did it all went through the over flow


----------



## kalebakins (Apr 9, 2010)

he was talkin bout my 500..i think i am tradin now....


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

ill give u money for it if u trade just tell me how much


----------



## kalebakins (Apr 9, 2010)

for my 500?


----------



## kalebakins (Apr 9, 2010)

im not tradin..im keepin my 500


----------



## kalebakins (Apr 9, 2010)

for now any ways untill i sell it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

how much u want for the foreman? PM me if you dont mind.


----------

